# Need information for a book



## NovelBee (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi
I am busy writing a novel and want to make one of my main characters a beekeeper in South Africa. Ive been reading a lot of books about beekeeping but I am looking for information from real beekeepers.
What bees are most common in the Gauteng area?
How do bees behave during thunderstorms?
If I am a beekeeper on a smallholding is there a specific layout that I would adhere to for the hives? Meaning would the hives be far from the main house or close to it? Would I plant flowers for the bees to ensure a better quality or taste of honey?

What are the basic day to day things a beekeeper does? When is the busiest season for beekeepers (Spring/Summer/Winter/Autumn?) 
Any interesting facts / stories about bees would be highly appreciated.


----------



## justusflynns (Aug 2, 2012)

First, how will the bees be presented in your novel? Threatening, scary, to be feared, or pleasant, interesting, beneficial?


----------



## NovelBee (Nov 13, 2012)

They will be represented in an interesting and good way. The idea is to educate the reader about bees and to use the main characters interaction with her environment to highlight her own character traits. The book is about family and how everyone have their own purpose and strengths in the family. And also what we will do to protect our families.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I believe you need to find a beekeeper from the place you are setting your book. Have you tried to do that already?


----------



## NovelBee (Nov 13, 2012)

Yes I have I am going out to him over the weekend. Would still like to know the following from other beekeepers though:
How do bees behave during thunderstorms?
If I am a beekeeper on a smallholding is there a specific layout that I would adhere to for the hives? Meaning would the hives be far from the main house or close to it? Would I plant flowers for the bees to ensure a better quality or taste of honey?

What are the basic day to day things a beekeeper does? When is the busiest season for beekeepers (Spring/Summer/Winter/Autumn?) 
Any interesting facts / stories about bees would be highly appreciated.


----------



## justusflynns (Aug 2, 2012)

http://www.beekeepers.co.za/


----------



## reidflys (Jan 14, 2011)

It would be fun if your beekeeper,
was a shaman beekeeper, here here to nightshade honey.

My bees come rushing into their hive right before a thunderstorm.
They loose a bit of their dance in entering the hive, and seem to opt for dash.

I have friend in Nigeria that raises bees, and most are multi-generational beekeepers
that have it run through their family lineage.

The way you find a swarm to capture in africa is to wait till you 
see a bee on a flower, and throw a feather with a bit of propolis on the end onto the back of the bee,
you then follow a floating feather back to it's swarm to capture.

Hope this helps, if you need some thoughts on people that fly with their bees give me a shout
reid


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome NB!


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome!
Beekeepers have lots of free time to spend on the computer.

The raining thunderstorm season here is right after Almond pollination, I think all the Commercial guys take their girlfriends to chalets in Europe so they wouldn't know! Hehehe!


----------



## NovelBee (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for that, I love the idea of the Shaman beekeeper he could be an interesting character . Would you capture your own swarm? Dont you just buy them? Then again I have a big beehive that a beekeeper will move this weekend because its in the water meter. We have one there every year and one in my owl box. No owl just bees.


----------

